# 62 cm MAX Corsa



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

on ebay right now. Too big for me, but it is one of the pre MXL Max tubed Merckx's

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...=63&clkid=6042398360913020053#ht_37516wt_1141


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there's also a bunch of*

cool merckx's w/ odd geometry presently listed


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I've got my eye on that. I'd LOVE to add it to the stable.


----------

